# [Bowtie] Créer un thème



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Novembre 2008)

Voilà, j'ai un petit problème sans doute très con, mais vu mes compétences en développement (ou plutôt leur absence ), je viens chercher l'avis des gens qui savent .

J'ai installé Bowtie, et j'aimerais modifier un thème. Juste changer la police. Donc j'ai ouvert le paquet du thème à modifier, j'ai changé la plist sans problèmes, et je coince pour index.html. J'ai copié le code source dans TextEdit, changé ma police, enregistré au format html... Et quand j'ouvre sous Safari pour voir ce que ça donne, au lieu d'avoir le thème qui s'affiche, j'ai le code "brut".

Je subodore que ça doit pas être avec TextEdit que ça se fait , mais je ne sais pas quoi utiliser comme logiciel non plus... Donc, après échec de googlage, je viens vous voir :rose:

Merci d'avance :rose:


----------



## koeklin (23 Novembre 2008)

En fait si on peut le faire avec textEdit mais je te le déconseille, tu vas finir par te planter dans les préférences, 
Mieux vaut dédié un traitement de texte aux codes 
essaie avec smultron,  c'est gratuit, adapté à ce genre de chose  et ça devrait te faciliter la tache


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Novembre 2008)

Merci, ça va beaucoup mieux comme ça :love:

Je risque de me mettre au html, tiens


----------



## koeklin (24 Novembre 2008)

Dans ce cas, je te conseille le site du zero bien sûr 
mais surtout la w3schools (en anglais pas trop compliqué)

le HTML, c'est comme l'anglais, ça peut servir


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

Petite question: ou se trouvent les themes bowtie une fois installés pour modifier un existant sans le retélécharger....???


----------



## koeklin (24 Juillet 2009)

ta "petite maison" > Bibliothèque > Application Support > Bowtie
Chacun des thèmes a l'extension .bowTie 
clic droit sur l'un d'entre eux > Afficher le contenu du paquet


----------



## Î©mega (2 Août 2009)

Bonjour, moi aussi j'aimerai modifier la police et la taille ( si possible ) de plusieurs thèmes Bowtie. Mais contrairement à MarieStockholm j'arrive pas à changer la plist, en fait je sais pas comment faire. :rose:

Voilà j'ai cette fenetre : http://www.noelshack.com/up/aaa/Image1011704.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (2 Août 2009)

Ce n'est pas la plist qu'il faut modifier pour cela, mais le fichier index.html. En images :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Î©mega (3 Août 2009)

Désolé je viens de voir la réponse à peine maintenant et ça marche merciiii beaucoup !!! :love:
J'ai utilisé Smultron comme conseillé plus haut. 


Un grand merci !!!! :love:


__

Encore une question, j'aimerai enlever les icones de controle et le nom de l'album d'un thème, je sais pas quoi enlever ^^


----------

